# Come on new doggie bed!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm to impatient to keep waiting. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL. Hope you have it soon, T!  I tried some of the links that said in stock for the yap peluchi bed but received emails back saying it was discontinued by the manufacturer. boo.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> LOL. Hope you have it soon, T!  I tried some of the links that said in stock for the yap peluchi bed but received emails back saying it was discontinued by the manufacturer. boo.


I got the new big round bed a few days ago. But I'm waiting on my Yap Semmula. And I can't wait anymore. :lol: :lol: :wink:

Yeah, all the Yap beds have been discontinued.  They said what any of the retailers have left is all there will be. I did find a few of the 22 and 26 inch available in the Peluchi, but I prefer the 18 inch like I have. I've been contemplating the 22 inch and just putting a Tiger Dreamz/Snuggle Sack inside of it. But that kinda defeats the purpose of all that warm fuzzy material. :/ Not sure what I wanna do. I have ordered 2 beds in the last week, so I know I shouldn't order anymore. But I did throw out a few old ones, that is a good reason to buy a few more, right?  :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is probably best that I do not know about these beds!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I just found the Multi Pet Yap Jericko Circular 18in Dog Bed on Amazon.com. I think it is what you might be looking for. You might check it out. Good Luck.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I got the new big round bed a few days ago. But I'm waiting on my Yap Semmula. And I can't wait anymore. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Yeah, all the Yap beds have been discontinued.  They said what any of the retailers have left is all there will be. I did find a few of the 22 and 26 inch available in the Peluchi, but I prefer the 18 inch like I have. I've been contemplating the 22 inch and just putting a Tiger Dreamz/Snuggle Sack inside of it. But that kinda defeats the purpose of all that warm fuzzy material. :/ Not sure what I wanna do. I have ordered 2 beds in the last week, so I know I shouldn't order anymore. But I did throw out a few old ones, that is a good reason to buy a few more, right?  :lol:


Glad the round one came! I might try and get one of the 22 inches, they seemed to be out of stock too though, I'll go check again. They look so nice. Let me know how you think the Semmula compares. 

And yes, of course after throwing some beds out you need to get more. That only stands to reason. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> It is probably best that I do not know about these beds!


:lol: :lol: :lol: A few of us are dog bed crazy! :wink: :lol: 

This was the first bed that we all went nuts for. 

The Martha Stewart bed. Some of us ended up with 3 or 4 of them. :lol:










This is the Yap Peluchi that I posted the other day. 










The one I have coming is the Yap Semmula. I'll post pics when I get it.

A few here wanted the Peluchi, but the 18 inch is sold out everywhere. Only a few 22 and 26 inch left. :/ And none of the retailers are getting anymore.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

roguethunder said:


> I just found the Multi Pet Yap Jericko Circular 18in Dog Bed on Amazon.com. I think it is what you might be looking for. You might check it out. Good Luck.


Thank you, but the one I'm looking for is a different one. It's the one with the giraffe pattern inside.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

roguethunder said:


> I just found the Multi Pet Yap Jericko Circular 18in Dog Bed on Amazon.com. I think it is what you might be looking for. You might check it out. Good Luck.


We are looking for the Multi Pet, Yap/Yawz Peluchi in the 18 inch. But thank you so much for helping out!! : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> It is probably best that I do not know about these beds!


It probably is, Karen! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Glad the round one came! I might try and get one of the 22 inches, they seemed to be out of stock too though, I'll go check again. They look so nice. Let me know how you think the Semmula compares.
> 
> And yes, of course after throwing some beds out you need to get more. That only stands to reason. :lol:


:lol: I thought you would agree. :wink:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We have a few of the other Martha Stewart bed (I think Bolster?). I could not have the furry ones although they look amazing!! My girls are fuzzy fabric eaters. Even had to buy a fleece throw for their carseat because it is covered with their favorite-that natural colored sherpa looking fleece!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> We have a few of the other Martha Stewart bed (I think Bolster?). I could not have the furry ones although they look amazing!! My girls are fuzzy fabric eaters. Even had to buy a fleece throw for their carseat because it is covered with their favorite-that natural colored sherpa looking fleece!


Oh my guys love the furry/fuzzy things. The furrier/fuzzier, the better! :lol: No fuzzy furry eaters here. :lol: 

The MS Bolster beds are nice too. : )


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> It is probably best that I do not know about these beds!


Same here....Don't tempt me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

missy_r said:


> Same here....Don't tempt me.


Oh come on!!! Join in on the bed hunts! They are SO much fun!!! Just ask Paula!! :lol: We get really excited over these beds! :lol: :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Oh come on!!! Join in on the bed hunts! They are SO much fun!!! Just ask Paula!! :lol: We get really excited over these beds! :lol: :lol:


LOL. Yay for bed hunting! :hello1: Nice beds and snuggle sacks are my big indulgences for the pups (plus erm.. cute harnesses and tags, lol) but there are worse things, right? Although my bank account might not agree. :lol: My latest thing is now the Tiger Dreamz large double sided mats. Roo especially loves them for her sunning spots.


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I love bed hunting for my two Gandalf and tinkerbelle. However, I get one, do the laundry and put it on the couch to fold and guess where they run. Yes, right in the middle of my laundry. Then I chase Tinkerbelle through the house as she runs off with one of my clean socks. She has made a wonderful game of it. I can't fuss at her cause she is so cute when she does it like. "Look mom, I have a prize." LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> LOL. Yay for bed hunting! :hello1: Nice beds and snuggle sacks are my big indulgences for the pups (plus erm.. cute harnesses and tags, lol) but there are worse things, right? Although my bank account might not agree. :lol: My latest thing is now the Tiger Dreamz large double sided mats. Roo especially loves them for her sunning spots.


Yep, much worse things. :lol: This kinda stuff is fun, and the pups love it! So it's a win/win situation. :lol: I love those mats!! Haven't bought one yet, but that might just possibly be next on my list. :wink:



roguethunder said:


> I love bed hunting for my two Gandalf and tinkerbelle. However, I get one, do the laundry and put it on the couch to fold and guess where they run. Yes, right in the middle of my laundry. Then I chase Tinkerbelle through the house as she runs off with one of my clean socks. She has made a wonderful game of it. I can't fuss at her cause she is so cute when she does it like. "Look mom, I have a prize." LOL


Haha!!! Mine love warm laundry too, and socks! Little rascals!! You are right! They are too cute to get mad at. And it doesn't hurt the sock, just gets it a bit slobbery. :wink: Slobber never hurt anyone. :lol:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> It is probably best that I do not know about these beds!


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING! AH! NOW I WANT ONE!! :foxes15:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING! AH! NOW I WANT ONE!! :foxes15:


You would def. LOVE it! But we've been on a mission to find more, and so far, nada. All the places we've tried sends us emails after the order saying, sorry, we are out of stock. Waiting to hear from one place, will let you guys know what I find out. They have been discontinued, so they are super hard to find! I'm glad I at least got the Semmula, and possibly one more Peluchi. Waiting to hear back. Found it browsing while at the movies tonight while the previews were on. Not sure if they'll have it, but it was worth a shot. : )


----------

